
Sales prove elusive: Emeryville gourmet chocolate company has a rough go of it (pay-per-click) - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/05/20/BUGSIPTC891.DTL&type=tech
======
falsestprophet
Where is the best place to learn about pay-per-click advertisement? For retail
startups the practice seems essential.

------
far33d
Charles is great stuff. Buy some for a special lady in your life. Even the box
is made of chocolate.

